# Studying in Germany



## mm99

I am looking to do postgraduate degree abroad, and education consultancy company recommended I go to Germany as he said the education is free of cost. I want to know if doing postgraduate course in Germany is free, and which states, areas, colleges/universities offer this. 

Also someone told me that I need to apply for other documents before I can get free education, so can anyone tell me what documents, I need for studying. Is language course compulsory there and I was told I only have to pay for the language course. Please can anyone tell me in details the whole process of applying and getting necessary items for studying.


----------



## Koria

mm99 said:


> I am looking to do postgraduate degree abroad, and education consultancy company recommended I go to Germany as he said the education is free of cost. I want to know if doing postgraduate course in Germany is free, and which states, areas, colleges/universities offer this.
> 
> Also someone told me that I need to apply for other documents before I can get free education, so can anyone tell me what documents, I need for studying. Is language course compulsory there and I was told I only have to pay for the language course. Please can anyone tell me in details the whole process of applying and getting necessary items for studying.


Check out the DAAD program, they offer various postgrad degrees in Germany, on a merit scholarship basis. Knowing the language or not depends on the program you select, some courses are taught in English only, some are mixed, some are German only. Good luck!


----------



## grvbose

I have got an offer letter to study MBI in University of Viadrina, Frankfurt. Can anybody tell me how fruitful will it be for me and also about the job prospects in Germany?


----------



## Bevdeforges

grvbose said:


> I have got an offer letter to study MBI in University of Viadrina, Frankfurt. Can anybody tell me how fruitful will it be for me and also about the job prospects in Germany?


Had to look this one up, and as it turns out, it is "one of Germany's smallest universities" (at least according to Wikipedia). You are aware, aren't you, that it's in Frankfurt _an der Oder_ and not in Frankfurt am Main (which is the Frankfurt most folks think of first)?

Frankfurt an der Oder is on the Polish border in Brandenburg.

The Wikipedia article on Viadrina European University is interesting, and some of the links at the end of the article might be useful for you - especially the one about the job fair held at the university: Viadrina European University - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## grvbose

Thanx Bev


----------



## twostep

grvbose said:


> I have got an offer letter to study MBI in University of Viadrina, Frankfurt. Can anybody tell me how fruitful will it be for me and also about the job prospects in Germany?


It is a small university in the former DDR. Nobody will be able to tell you what value a potential employer will base on it compared to one of the bettern known universities. Job prospects will depend on your education, work experience, langue skills and the employment market at the time.


----------



## grvbose

Thanx a lot for the reply...!


----------



## fishooX

I think postgraduate courses in Germany are almost free. A variety of Unis, the cost of living is quite low so I suppose student life in Germany is great !!


----------

